# Hello from NC



## Dozer15 (Jan 1, 2019)

Hi my name is Mike.

I live in Smithfield NC. I have an Oklahoma Joe's Highland smoker, a Masterbuilt propane smoker, and a couple of Weber kettle grills. I pretty much love to cook, grill, and smoke. I have done local bbq competitions and have smoked chicken, pork, and turkeys for as many as 600 people.

I have made mods to my ok joe but didn't spend a lot to do it, my wife likes that my hobby of cooking isn't very expensive because I come up with inexpensive ways to do my kids. It is way less expensive than my motorcycles.

Thanks for taking the time to read my post . I love reading all the different recipes and cooking techniques I find on here. Looking forward to sharing some of mine.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jan 1, 2019)

Howdy Mike!

Welcome to SMF from Wisconsin! I hope your new years went well and I can't wait to see whatcha bring to the table persay!


----------



## Litlmaty (Jan 1, 2019)

Hi Mike, welcome to group. I’m also new to the forum and also to smoking, I just bought a Masterbuilt propane smoker and hope to have many discussions with a “experienced smoker “
I haven’t done anything yet, but to assemble. I live in Colorado and the temp @ 3pm is 12. Having some scotch and watching football


----------



## Dozer15 (Jan 1, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Howdy Mike!
> 
> Welcome to SMF from Wisconsin! I hope your new years went well and I can't wait to see whatcha bring to the table persay!


Ty sir.


----------



## Dozer15 (Jan 1, 2019)

Litlmaty said:


> Hi Mike, welcome to group. I’m also new to the forum and also to smoking, I just bought a Masterbuilt propane smoker and hope to have many discussions with a “experienced smoker “
> I haven’t done anything yet, but to assemble. I live in Colorado and the temp @ 3pm is 12. Having some scotch and watching football


2 welders blankets wrapped around it might work to keep temp when its that cold out, just don't cover the vents.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 2, 2019)

Welcome to the site Mike, happy to have ya join up. 600 people that's a whole mess of vittles.

Chris


----------



## bluewhisper (Jan 2, 2019)

Welcome to the board! You might want to check out the Weber Kettle Club if you're not already there.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 2, 2019)

Welcome to a great bunch of guys and gals. Waiting to see some of your work we like photos.

Warren


----------



## Litlmaty (Jan 2, 2019)

Dozer15 said:


> 2 welders blankets wrapped around it might work to keep temp when its that cold out, just don't cover the vents.


Thanks for the suggestion, think I’ll stick with the scotch...this weekend temps in 50s


----------



## LanceR (Jan 2, 2019)

Good morning and welcome from Stokes County, North Carolina.  Keep and eye out for the 2019 edition of the Carolina gathering.  Here's the link to last year's event:

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...ng-may-18-19-and-20-2018.272796/#post-1799351

And you night want to join the North Carolina members forum here:

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/north-carolina-members.3074/


----------



## phatbac (Jan 2, 2019)

welcome from WS, NC! 
Check out the newsletter too!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Marianne Kehr (Jan 2, 2019)

Hi Everyone,
I'm from Bucks County, Pennsylvania !
I enjoy smoking and I own a Pit Boss 820D and I love it ! I clean it after every time I use It and It has Never caused a Problem ! 
I will be getting a welder Blanket and cutting it to size a sewing it up to make it look nice :)


----------



## LanceR (Jan 2, 2019)

Hello Marianne.  Welcome to the site.

I'm seeing references to welding blankets as smoker covers and that gives me some pause.  All welding blankets are not created equal. Some are fiberglass and a number of styles will leave you with sharp fibers embedded in your skin.  And for sure you don't want fiberglass fibers anywhere near food.  So please be very careful about which welding blankets you consider using.  Welding blankets are for reducing weld spatter, dross damage and fire risks and not for food.  Use them with great caution.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 3, 2019)

Marianne Kehr said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I'm from Bucks County, Pennsylvania !
> I enjoy smoking and I own a Pit Boss 820D and I love it ! I clean it after every time I use It and It has Never caused a Problem !
> I will be getting a welder Blanket and cutting it to size a sewing it up to make it look nice :)



Hi Marianne, 
Welcome to SMF!
You will get a lot more welcomes if you start your own thread in "Roll Call".
Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 3, 2019)

Welcome aboard Mike!
Glad to have you join us!
Al


----------



## gary s (Feb 14, 2019)

Good Evening and Welcome from a nice warm East Texas

Gary


----------

